# My 175g Bowfront



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Well its not much yet, just the tank 

Now comes the fun of setting it all up


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice! What are you gonna stock it with?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I love the feeling I get when I bring in a new tank. I always tell myself that I am going to take it slow and do it perfectly. That lasts about an hour and then she's getting set-up....right here, right now, with what I have. I love the first time look of a new tank without fish. The air bubble lines across the glass...

yep, I need help.


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

I am going to be doing a saltwater reef


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I see no overflows in there right now. You gonna try something like a beananimal?


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

It wasn't a reef ready tank so I'll be doing a hang on overflow. Already have the return pump and all the plumbing through the sump. Still need the overflow.


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Overflow has arrived so we set it up today, filled it with water and letting it run to check for any leaks or issues.









Heaters were supposed to arrive yesterday but UPS wanted to get off early I guess cause after driving around all day with my package it went back to the depot, with delivery now for monday


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Well finally we got all the rocks together and finished an aquascape
We had much frustration with getting the epoxy to do its job of sticking the rocks together.
Got the sand in as well-made things very cloudy-still need around 2 bags.
















Still need a few pieces of live rock to seed the system.
And of course the heater- 3 months old ( a ebo jaegar ) decided to die, light is on but no heating happening-so that has to be replaced.
I tell you this build is cursed.


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Well sand has settled and rocks in place-let the cycling begin


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool looking aquascape. I don't ever epoxy or glue my rocks together since I like to reaquascape once a year or so, just to have a different look.

Btw, test your sump to make sure if the power goes off or your return pump shuts off, that your sump WON'T overflow. Always leave extra empty volume in sump to capture the water from the overflow before it stops draining.

Anthony


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Anthony, Already tested it and its all good 

Well update, the worst of the diatoms have been taken care of by the ceriths, just a bit left on the glass.
Ceriths have been laying eggs so I'm assuming between the baby ceriths and the copepods my glass should be clean in a week-they seem to be eating roughly 2 square inches a day.
Added a red grape macro algae and a Coral Banded shrimp ( not the easiest to get a pic of as he hides during the day ) Just moulted last night as well.
Also have a few blue leg hermits, hard to keep track of them-they seem to change shells everyday ( must be females  )
Got my first batch of fish in QT, 5 vanderbuilt chromis, although depressingly lost 4 overnight the first night-not sure why as all my parameters are perfect, did a proper acclimatisation and they were all fine just before lights out. So I have no idea what happened. Last one is fat, eats like a pig and swims about just fine. My theory is either there was something already troubling those 4 and the change to a new place was enough to kill them or the big one chased the others till they died during the night.  ( Probably the most fish I've ever lost overnight in all my years of fish keeping)


----------

